# Tại sao nên chọn máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió để lắp đặt cho nhà hàng?



## truc096hailongvan (15/12/20)

*LÝ DO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ HÀNG LÀ TỐT NHẤT*

Dù là lựa chọn sản phẩm máy lạnh nào cho không gian nhà hàng thì cũng đều hướng đến những giải pháp làm mát hữu hiệu, đảm bảo được vẻ thẩm mỹ và bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng. Có thể nói, vẹn toàn tất cả những yêu cầu đó, chỉ có máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió là thích hợp nhất với nhà hàng của bạn.
Vậy, lý do nào thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng là tốt nhất?






*Xem thêm:*
-* Đại lý chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tại TP.HCM
- Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần, âm trần nối ống gió được phổ biến nhất hiện nay
LÝ DO THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ HÀNG LÀ TỐT NHẤT.*


*Nhà hàng là một không gian như thế nào?*

Nhà hàng là một không gian rộng lớn, thường được trang trí theo phong cách sang trọng và đẳng cấp.
Nhiều bàn ghế, ngõ ngách, vật dụng trang trí.
Phục vụ ăn uống, nấu nướng nên thường có nhiều mùi thức ăn.
Thời gian hoạt động khá lâu, lên đến hơn 12 tiếng/ngày và liên tục vì 1 sảnh tiệc sẽ phục vụ 2 tiệc 1 ngày.
=> Yêu cầu chung của nhà hàng tiệc cưới, trung tâm hội nghị là bố trí thiết bị máy lạnh liên quan phải thông thoáng, tạo độ rộng cho phòng và yêu cầu thẩm mỹ cao.
Tin nên xem: Lưu ngay dòng máy lạnh dành cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới đẳng cấp và sang trọng nhất








*Vì sao thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng là tốt nhất?*
Do đó, để đáp ứng tất cả các yêu cầu trên, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió ra đời là giải pháp tối ưu nhất cho các nhà hàng để tạo tính thẩm mỹ, sang trọng, tiết kiệm diện tích sử dụng và tiết kiệm chi phí.

*Thiết kế độc đáo, đạt thẩm mỹ.*
_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió_ phù hợp với tất cả kiểu trần và đèn thiết kế cho nhà hàng để đạt độ thẩm mỹ cao nhất trong tất cả dòng máy lạnh phù hợp. Bằng cách giao quyền thiết kế và lên ý tưởng về chiếc mặt nạ thổi gió cho chủ nhà. Điều này giúp không gian bạn có được vẻ đẹp độc đáo và không đụng hàng. Tuy nhiên hãy nhớ là làm thật nhiều khe hở để tránh hiện tưởng nhỏ nước nhé.








*Chất lượng làm mát tốt.*
Cửa phân phối gió được bố trí dọc theo trần la phông theo hướng gió cấp và hồi đối xứng nhau vì vậy không khí được phân phối đều và luân chuyển từ cấp về hồi tạo ra không gian lạnh đều, không quá nóng và quá lạnh ở các vị trí khác nhau.
Do được thổi gián tiếp qua cả một hệ thống ống gió mềm, cho nên hơi lạnh mà sản phẩm này mang đến cho không gian bạn rất nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên, hoàn toàn không gây một chút cảm giác là đang sử dụng máy lạnh.

*Hoạt động bền bỉ, không phát ra tiếng động.*
Bất kì một hệ thống máy lạnh nào cũng đều phát ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động, tuy nhiên với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thì lại hoàn toàn không hề nghe thấy gì, bởi vì hệ thống đã được ngăn cách qua cả một trần nhà.

*Công suất da dạng từ 1.0hp – 32hp.*
Vỡi dãy công suất này, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho phép người dùng tự ý kết hợp nhiều công suất lại với nhau để đảm bảo cho không gian được mát mẻ toàn diện, lưu ý một chút là hãy lắp dư từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để không gian luôn giữ được độ thoáng mát của nó nhé.








*Mặt hạn chế của việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng.*

Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.
Ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn thi công.
Xét riêng về giá sản phẩm, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có giá rẻ hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng tuy nhiên, về tổng thể cả công trình thì chi phí đầu tư là khá cao.
Tin tham khảo: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất







*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ HÀNG NÊN SỬ DỤNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
Hiện nay, thị trường chủ yếu phân phối 4 dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chính cho nhà hàng. Lưu ý, để biết thêm chi tiết về giá máy của từng model, công suất, hãy click vào đường link được gắn trên mỗi sản phẩm nhé.


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane 1.0hp – 5.5hp: 13.000.000đ – 46.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 1.0hp – 5.5hp: 13.000.000đ – 46.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech 2.5hp – 6.5hp: 21.500.000đ – 40.000.000đ
****Vậy nên thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng nên sử dụng thương hiệu nào?*
Không thể nói chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu tốt nhất để thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng của bạn. Vì mỗi người với mỗi sở thích, tính cách và điều kiện kinh tế có thể chi trả khác nhau mà họ sẽ lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp.
Do đó, để chắc chắn hơn về những dự định thi công đầu tư của riêng bạn, hãy liên hệ vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để kỹ thuật của Hải Long Vân hỗ trợ bạn một cách tốt nhất nhé!







*ĐẠI LÝ NÀO PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO NHÀ HÀNG CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT?*
Hải Long Vân tự tin là một trong những đại lý chuyên phân phối và *thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng* chuyên nghiệp nhất với giá cực rẻ tại khu vực TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè; và các tỉnh lân cận Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,…
Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng, nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đây đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiến hành lắp đặt… chung quy lại, Hải Long Vân vẫn hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất.






*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CHO NHÀ HÀNG, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN LOẠI KHÁC KHÔNG?*
Đương nhiên không một quy chuẩn nào bắt buộc bạn phải thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng cả, mặc dù đây là một hệ thống làm lạnh cực tốt dành cho bạn. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm máy lạnh âm trần cassette lắp đặt cho nhà hàng chẳng hạn. Với mặt nạ thổi đa hướng và khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, dự định đây sẽ là một sản phẩm thích hợp dành cho những ai không có quá nhiều chi phsi đầu tư thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng.







*KẾT LUẬN.*
Hải Long Vân ngoài việc là đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tốt nhất tại khu vực miền Nam, chúng tôi còn chuyên nhận thầu thi công, lắp đặt cho nhiều công trình lớn với các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi,… Cam kết giá cả là rẻ nhất thị trường.
Lưu lại số Holtine 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tống chi phí thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng tốt nhất và nhanh chóng nhất!

*Link bài viết tham khảo: Lý do thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà hàng là tốt nhất*


----------

